

Norwegian army goes vegetarian to fight global warming. - bane
http://dailycaller.com/2013/11/20/norwegian-army-goes-vegetarian-to-fight-global-warming/

======
Nyubis
Glad to see this happen. When people talk about vegetarianism, it's almost
always about the moral aspect of killing animals, and rarely about the huge
impact the meat industry has on our environment.

People often dismiss vegetarianism because they like meat too much, stating
that they can't go without that delicious steak once a week. The fun part
about reducing your meat consumption in consideration of the environment is
that you don't have to cut it _entirely_ , it's just a matter of adjusting
your everyday habits.

------
cafard
Norway is hardly in the ideal latitude for a vegetarian diet. I wonder whether
they aren't importing a lot of vegetable fats from point south in order to do
this.

